# Laptop Won't Boot Into Windows



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

As stated,

"Recovery

Your PC/Device needs to be repaired

The operating system couldn't be loaded because the system registry file is missing or contains errors.


File: \WINDOWS\system32\config\system
Error code: 0xc0000225....." (and so on about the typical error)

When I did research upon this, only windows XP users seemed to have these exact 2 issues??

Anyways, gonna quote another thing which most likely caused this:

"There is a known issue in Windows 10 that we are currently investigating that may result in this failure if all of the following conditions are true:
...blahblah..;
You booted the PC to the USB recovery drive and selected, Troubleshoot > Reset this PC > Remove everything.
Under these conditions, the Reset may fail with the error, 'There was a problem resetting your PC,' and the PC will no longer boot into Windows."

I haven't tried to turn on my laptop again after that occurred.

Help.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand and model of your laptop? Did this issue happened all of a sudden?


----------



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What is the brand and model of your laptop? Did this issue happened all of a sudden?


Asus Notebook X55C, had it for about 4 years

All I did was try to reset my pc via the troubleshoot menu because my laptop got infected with Trojan: Win32/Rundas!plock and my laptop would barely work in the 1st place so....


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

It's possible that the trojan still exist on your laptop. Try booting your laptop in "SAFE MODE" and then scan your computer for any viruses/spwares/trojans etc.etc.

Delete any infected files that your anti-virus programs finds and then reboot the computer. Then boot your computer into Windows and see if the computer boots into windows hopefully.

If not, it's possible you would have to perform an automatic repair on the Windows 10 OS. Here's a video instructions link = 




Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> It's possible that the trojan still exist on your laptop. Try booting your laptop in "SAFE MODE" and then scan your computer for any viruses/spwares/trojans etc.etc.
> 
> ...


would try that, but sadly upon turning on my pc, the asus logo appears, preparing automatic repair appears also, and BOOM the error.

i also do not have any recovery dvd's or whatever

but, when i press f8 @ that error menu, it gives me these options:

1: enable debugging
2: enable boot logging
3: enable low resolution video
4: safe mode
5: safe mode w/ networking
6: " " " cmd
7: disable driver signature enforcement
8: " early launch anti-malware protection
9: disable automatic restart after failure

any ideas as to what i should try?

edit: tried safe mode, that brings me back to the error screen


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Try option #5(Safe mode w/ networking) and see what that does.....probably it will do the same thing.

If so,

Reboot the computer, keep tapping on F8 once again, and then this time choose option #6 to bring up the Command Prompt(CMD). Assuming the command prompt comes up, type in "chkdsk /r" without the quotes and make sure there's a space between chkdsk and /r. The computer then will then prompt you that the Check Disk Repair process will begin once you reboot the computer. Reboot the computer and let the check disk repair process begin(Takes a good 1hr or 2hrs to finish).

Worse case, you can take the hard drive off the computer, connect it to a working computer, and transfer your important files onto the working computer. Then reformat your computer and re-install the Windows 10 OS fresh on your computer.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Try option #5(Safe mode w/ networking) and see what that does.....probably it will do the same thing.
> 
> ...


safe mode w/ networking doesnt work, nor does the cmd option

how would i reformat my system? luckily i backed all my important data up before due to my paranoia that my hdd was starting to fail and create more errors


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, there is a procedure that can fix this issue (normally). It needs to be done before you start playing around with solutions that are nothing more then guess work.

A windows\system32\config error indicates a problem loading your current registry. Every time you boot, your computer makes a backup of the registry (if the boot is successful).

This backup is called regback and is stored in the c:\windows\system32\config directory. This is what "last known good" use's to repair a registry problem, now sadly too late for this.

You might be lucky, remove the battery from the laptop, and run on mains power only. Now start your laptop let it run till it gets to the error and now press and hold the on\off button until your computer forces shutdown. Repeat this procedure (may have to do this 2-3-4 times) windows ten is smart it detects a problem and should boot to the repair window that you see in DB Coopers video.If you are confident that you have valid restore points then to make it easier pick a time before this happened and run restore. If not then you want to select troubleshooting, then the advanced, then command prompt.

A command prompt will open with a x: sources prompt (this is in a virtual safe mode ram drive) Now in this mode windows OS is not always on what your normal windows drive may be (typically C).

So the first thing you need to do at the x: prompt is type (exactly as shown)

bcdedit | find "osdevice" (press enter) the | is called a pipe and can be found above the \ key. it will return:-

os device..........Partition X (where X is a drive letter, in most cases win10 returns D).

So we type: D: (if not D use the drive letter from the above cmd) (Press enter) the prompt now looks like:-

D:\> at this we type (exactly as shown):-

cd D:\windows\system32\config (press enter) the prompt will now change to this directory, next we type:-

Dir (press enter) the contents of this directory will be displayed if you see one called Regback proceed, if not type exit and out, you will have to reinstall windows.

Hoping Regback is there (should be) at the prompt type:-

CD Regback (Press enter) the prompt will change to RegBack at this type:-

copy *.* D:\windows\system32\config (press enter) if prompted to overwrite say Yes (Y). 

Restart computer and hopefully you will be back into windows.


----------



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

thank you for trying, but my laptop can't boot without the battery??? (edit: i am really stupid i thought plugging the cord into the laptop would break it)

i've tried unplugging my cord to charge the battery, getting the battery out, waiting around 5 seconds, putting the battery back in and plugging the cord back in + turning on my computer to the error and repeating at least 5 times and nothing has changed.

edit, once again: ive tried your steps to accessing that screen about 11 times, and nothing.


----------



## mrstsang (Oct 26, 2016)

I am really afraid happen this situation.
That's why I try not to update win 10
but window always show the notice>.<


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> my laptop can't boot without the battery??? (edit: i am really stupid i thought plugging the cord into the laptop would break it)


 How were you recharging your battery if you weren't plugging it in?
If you remove the battery and attach the _correct _power adapter, your computer should be powered and be able to boot. If that doesn't happen, you have some serious issues with your laptop. 
When booting, try pressing *F12 *and select *Diagnostics* if if is available.


----------



## swiggaswoody (Dec 25, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> How were you recharging your battery if you weren't plugging it in?
> If you remove the battery and attach the _correct _power adapter, your computer should be powered and be able to boot. If that doesn't happen, you have some serious issues with your laptop.
> When booting, try pressing *F12 *and select *Diagnostics* if if is available.


i got it to turn on w/o the battery, yes...but i CAN'T press f12 @ all during the boot sequence, or any button in that matter.


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi all


Quite an adventure so far! 

I had a customer with a slightly newer model from the X55C line, reasonably nice machines. They do have some utilities that don't migrate to Windows 10 very well, however. If we can get your computer going again, to make sure it gets along with Windows 10 as well as possible - - - you'll want to make sure you have the latest BIOS (version 408), and the Windows 10 64bit versions of the hotkey utility (listed on the Asus site for your model as "ATK"), and the touchpad driver (version 4.0.5). But you don't have to worry about that until you are running a bit better than at the moment.

It would be helpful if you could run some diagnostics on the most important system components - the system memory and the hard drive, and also check in on the BIOS/UEFI settings. None of our efforts to mend the software can succeed if the problem is due to faulty hardware or misconfiguration. I took a brief look at the manual for your system, and unfortunately no built-in diagnostics are mentioned as available. So you might have to do these yourself.
1) To test the system memory, create a MemTest86 CD, boot your computer from it, and let the test run two or three "passes" [it completes its set of tests several times]. All you need is the free version to run the basic tests. 
MemTest86 - Offical Site of the x86 Memory Testing Tool
2) To test the hard drive, download and create a bootable diagnostic CD from the support website of the hard drive's manufacturer. You can find the make/model of your hard drive by looking in your BIOS/UEFI screens (which you can see by turning your laptop off, then holding the F2 key down while your press the power button - and keep holding the F2 key down until you see the BIOS/UEFI setup screen.
3) While in the BIOS/UEFI setup screens, check that the settings look OK, and write down what version of the BIOS/UEFI you have. If not the latest 408 version, you may want to try updating that later on.

If you want to try jenae's instuctions for locating your latest registry backup file ... an alternative to get to that command prompt environment is to use a different (and working!) Windows 10 computer to create a Windows 10 "Repair Disc" from which you can boot your computer into the Recovery Environment. You follow her same instructions from the opening Recovery Environment screen: Troubleshooting > Advanced > Command Prompt.

You can also try other procedures from the command prompt, such as the *chkdisk /r* command - which tries to sort out any issues troubling the file system - the trick for that command is to use the correct drive letter - if you follow jenae's instructions for the *find "osdevice"*, then that should give you the correct drive letter for that.

If your hardware tests out OK, and your malware infection didn't do too much damage, you stand a good chance of getting back into Windows using the backup registry file.

If your hardware test out OK, and you like the idea of starting fresh, you can download the latest "iso" file of Windows 10 directly from Microsoft, create a bootable DVD from the iso, and "clean install" Windows 10. You'd need to reinstall your programs, and also restore your personal data from backups. REMEMBER to scan the personal data backups for malware & clean them - before restoring the backups.

Never a dull moment.


----------

